# Looking for one first time turkey hunter under age 17 to be filmed.



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

dsconnell said:


> *Girls *
> *Due51's Daughter #1 13 Yrs *
> 
> *Boys*
> ...


good call dan!!!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

let me know if you guys want your kids to hunt with a pro ill come help out :lol:

in all seriousness.. if i am around i would help in anyway 

i have hunted with both of these guys and they are real good guys!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

HunterHawk said:


> let me know if you guys want your kids to hunt with a pro ill come help out :lol:
> 
> in all seriousness.. if i am around i would help in anyway
> 
> i have hunted with both of these guys and they are real good guys!


thanks hawk!!! that means alot!!!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

HunterHawk said:


> If you guys want your kids to have a successful hunt you have come to the right place!!:lol:
> 
> If i am around i would help in anyway
> 
> I have hunted with both of these guys and they are the best hunters I have ever hunted with!


Gosh Craig... you didnt have to go and say all that! I mean we know your spot on with your statement but we just want to get some kids on their first bird!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

well we got two...come on guys/gals we need some more kids!!!!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

WOW ! 

Can I sign up ?


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thunderhead said:


> WOW !
> 
> Can I sign up ?


NO...LOL....but you can call for us!!!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

It would really be my pleasure. 

If I can ever be of service, please, do not hesitate to give me a shout.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thunderhead said:


> It would really be my pleasure.
> 
> If I can ever be of service, please, do not hesitate to give me a shout.


thanks thunder....we will let ya know if we need anything!!!!!

we need some more kids to sign up!!!


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Girls 
Due51's Daughter #1 13 Yrs 

Boys
*Michihunter #2 14 Yrs
00Buckshot69 #3 16yrs


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

thanks for signing up your boy!!!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

Come on guys/gals lets get some kids signed up!!!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

How about a 26 year old?  same thing really...


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

srconnell22 said:


> How about a 26 year old?  same thing really...


now why would you wanna hunt with your bro!!!!:lol: dont you need a break from him!!!LOL


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

steve1983 said:


> now why would you wanna hunt with your bro!!!!:lol: dont you need a break from him!!!LOL


nope...he loves turkey hunting with me because I'm so patient and don't think turkey hunting is boring at all...:lol:


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

srconnell22 said:


> How about a 26 year old?  same thing really...


No worries Scott. If my son wins I'm sure he can be convinced to let you tag along. But only if you're a good boy.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Girls 
Due51's Daughter #1 13 Yrs 

Boys
*Michihunter #2 14 Yrs
00Buckshot69 #3 16yrs
buckman #4 11yrs


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> nope...he loves turkey hunting with me because I'm so patient and don't think turkey hunting is boring at all...:lol:


If only you guys were there for our hunt last year!:lol:

Never even gives the bird a chance to come in.. I cant even see the bird and he starts whaling away... Yeah... You have patience! At least the kids wont shoot until I tell them too!:lol:


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks guys for doing this !

My Son Kobie would be interested. He's 10 years old and enjoyed tagging along with me last year even though we couldn't connect on a nice Boss Tom just out of range. He is old enough now for the Apprentice hunt and He's in for the 301 ZZ hunt and if he draws , I'll let him skip school to make it out for the Monday morning opener.

Is this hunt you offer in Eaton Conuty ?

Thanks


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Girls 
Due51's Daughter #1 13 Yrs 

Boys
*Michihunter #2 14 Yrs
00Buckshot69 #3 16yrs
buckman #4 11yrs
Mule Skinner #5 10yrs


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

come on everyone i know we can do better then this!!!!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Where are you guys hunt'in ?


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

all my property is in eaton county...by charlotte


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Come one, come all, sign up for the greatest hunt of them all!!!*


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Girls 
Due51's Daughter #1 13 Yrs 
Bachflock #6 10yrs*

* 

Boys
*Michihunter #2 14 Yrs
00Buckshot69 #3 16yrs
buckman #4 11yrs
Mule Skinner #5 10yrs


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

come on everyone i know there are more kids out there!!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

*Girls* 
Due51's Daughter #1 13 Yrs 
Bachflock #6 10yrs



*Boys*
Michihunter #2 14 Yrs
00Buckshot69 #3 16yrs
buckman #4 11yrs
Mule Skinner #5 10yrs
Horseshoe #7 12yrs


----------



## chef daddy (Dec 28, 2007)

what you are doing is way cool!!! great job !!!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

chef daddy said:


> what you are doing is way cool!!! great job !!!


thanks man....you got a kid you wanna sign up???


----------



## chef daddy (Dec 28, 2007)

i sure do,, shes 10 and has been hunting with me for 4 years has done it all, except pulled the trigger,, very into going out with dad,, but iam in a heated battle w/the mother now wanting to get her a gun,, because she cant shoot mine they would just knock her over. i already applied for her tag in her name under the apprentice law, .so iam not sure if she is going to actually get to do it. makes me angry, but i have to tread lightly. iam still trying to figure the whole thing out.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

chef daddy said:


> i sure do,, shes 10 and has been hunting with me for 4 years has done it all, except pulled the trigger,, very into going out with dad,, but iam in a heated battle w/the mother now wanting to get her a gun,, because she cant shoot mine they would just knock her over. i already applied for her tag in her name under the apprentice law, .so iam not sure if she is going to actually get to do it. makes me angry, but i have to tread lightly. iam still trying to figure the whole thing out.


well you talk to her mom and tell her she has the chance to be filmed and guided by me on a turkey hunt and see if that changes he mine!!! I will keep a spot open for her chef just let me know...k??


----------



## chef daddy (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks i will her name is emma!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Girls* 
Due51's Daughter #1 13 Yrs 
Bachflock #6 10yrs
Chef daddy #8 10yrs


*Boys*
Michihunter #2 14 Yrs
00Buckshot69 #3 16yrs
buckman #4 11yrs
Mule Skinner #5 10yrs
Horseshoe #7 12yrs


----------



## heatwave (Feb 11, 2009)

My son is not old enough to hunt yet.. but when he is I hope more special people are around like you guys.. Your going to make some kids day.. Congrats..


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

chef daddy said:


> i sure do,, shes 10 and has been hunting with me for 4 years has done it all, except pulled the trigger,, very into going out with dad,, but iam in a heated battle w/the mother now wanting to get her a gun,, because she cant shoot mine they would just knock her over. i already applied for her tag in her name under the apprentice law, .so iam not sure if she is going to actually get to do it. makes me angry, but i have to tread lightly. iam still trying to figure the whole thing out.


 
Yes, you definately need to enter Emma into the contest!! Then if she wins, your wife can tag along and see how excited she is about hunting!! You never know!!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

AmyInMI said:


> Yes, you definately need to enter Emma into the contest!! Then if she wins, your wife can tag along and see how excited she is about hunting!! You never know!!


----------



## lil daddy (Jun 24, 2004)

I would like to but my two girls in the mix if i may.Dallas 16... Montana 14 . Montana and her uncle did hunt with Knight &amp; srconnell22 last year and had a great time .(For that i thank you again) but the birds did not want to cooperate .Dallas also hunted with TH a few year back with the birds doing the same thing no cooperation.They have also hunted with me:yikes::lol::lol::lol: same as above..Both girls hunt with bows if thats alright.Their choice not mine.They both have hunt 234.Do to my work they might have to hunt with their uncle again if one of their names are drawn.

Thanks kevin


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Bump to the top!!! 

Steve & Dan- let me know if you need any help with this kids hunt!! I would love to help out if you guys need it!!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

AmyInMI said:


> Bump to the top!!!
> 
> Steve & Dan- let me know if you need any help with this kids hunt!! I would love to help out if you guys need it!!


will be sure to let ya know if we need any help.....thanks for your intrest amy!!


----------



## dja05 (Nov 10, 2008)

My daughter just completed her hunter safety class and has a tag for the late season. Her name is Samantha and she is excited about her first season in the woods carrying her own weapon. She might be a little shy, but she would definately like the oppurtunity.


----------

